# بوستر مهم ورعة: كيف يمكننا السيطرة على اي خطر محتمل



## يا الغالي (5 مارس 2014)

يعتبر نموذج هرم درجات السيطرة على المخاطر Hierarchy of hazard control من أساسيات المهمة التي يجب على كل مهتم بالسلامة المهنية بمعرفتها. لا تخلي اي دورة بريطانية (NEBOSH وIOSH) متعلقة بالسلامة المهنية عن اساسياته حيث يساعد على تحديد وسيلة الوقاية الفعالة والمتاحة. 

*  مثال توضيحي*:  
*  النشاط: *  الرغبة في الوصول بآمن الى قرية صغيرة عبر الغابة يتواجد بها اسد.
*  خطر: *  الافتراس / اسد (حيوان مفترس) 
 
  يمكن تجنب خطر الافتراس عبر درجات السيطرة التسلسلية التالية:
 1-درجة التجنب: تجنب منطقة اسد ( تغير الطريق)   
  2- درجة الإزالة: قتل الاسد 
 3- درجة التقليل: تخذير الاسد  اثناء العبور  (مخذر)
 4-درجة الضوابط الهندسية: العبور في منطقة الاسد عبر مركبة محمية او وضع الاسد في قفص 
 5-درجة الضبط بطريقة العمل: اتباع تعليمات التي يتم بها  اخافة الاسد (اطلق النار) ، طريقة تعامل عند هجومه
 6-درجة الضوابط الإدارية: التدريب للفهم سلوك الاسد ومعرفة نقاط ضعفه، استخدامات علامات التحذير   
  7-درجة معدات الوقاية الشخصية: ارتداء   PPE   الخاصة في مواجهة الحيوانات المفترسة 








*رابط تحميل البوستر - ذو جودة عالية*


 



*دورة تعليمية في ادارة المخاطر  *





منقول --


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 مارس 2014)

مشكور اخي العزيز
بوستر مفيد
وعرض قيم


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (18 مارس 2014)

شكراجزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sunrise86 (7 أبريل 2014)

رائع...


----------



## يا الغالي (14 أغسطس 2016)

مشكور على التعقيب


----------

